# فـيـهْ كـدهْـ !!؟



## YOYO JESUS (19 نوفمبر 2013)

مـدفـن واحـدهْ إسـمـهـا مـنـى إتـوفـت مـن زمـان ,
 جـوزهـا عـمـره مـا نـسـيـهـا ..
 كـل حـاجـهْ بـتـحـصـل فـي حـيـاتـهْ بـيـروح يـكـتـبـهـا بـتـاريـخـهـا
 على مـكـعـبـاتـ الـطـوب اللـي حـوالـيـن الـمـدفـن
 كـأنـهْ بـيـحـكـيـلهـاـ :"الـنـهـاردهْـ بـنـتـنـا نـجـحـت, الـنـهـاردهْـ فـرح بـنـتـك ,
 أنـا عـنـدي مـشـكـلـهْ مـضـايـقـانـي جـاي أحـكـيـهـالـك"

 فـيـهْ كـدهْـ !!؟​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*دي أسهل طريقه علشان الواحد يعمل عليه تحريات..

بس مش لازم يعني يعمل مقبرتها صبوره..

كويس انه مكنش بيكتب بسبراي زي بتوع الألتراس

هي هتسمعه لو تكلم حتي من البيت..

لو بصينا النحيه التانيه هنلاقيهم بيضعوا بوكيهات الورود..*​


----------



## soul & life (19 نوفمبر 2013)

الوفاء موجود والاخلاص مووجود .. زى بالظبط ما الخداع والكدب والرياء موجودين
لكن موضوعك  جعلنى اتساءل هو الميت بيسمعنا ؟؟
لو كلمناه روحه بتسمعنا زى ما بيقال فعلا ؟؟
ليه حاليا الوفاء مبقاش زى زمان مجرد ما الزوجة تتوفى الزوج بيتزوج بحجة ان الاولاد محتاجين ام ؟؟هههههههههه مرات بسألأ زوجى لو اتوفيت هتتجوز  بيقولى بابتسامة لا مش علطول بعد الاربعين  هبتدى افكر فى الموضوع كتر خيره الراجل عمل اللى عليه
هههههههه


----------



## nermo nano (19 نوفمبر 2013)

بجد بجد بجد بجد 
الوفاة شى جميل جدا
بس للاسف ناس كتير فى الاحالات دى 
لا الظروف والمشاكل والكلام دة
بس العندو وفاة جميل زى كدا
اكيد بيقدر يعدى كل صعوبات
بجد قصة هايلة جدا وعجبتنى جدا جدا جدا
ميرسى كتير
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*لا بصراحه بصراحه هو مفيش كده !​*


----------



## tamav maria (19 نوفمبر 2013)

اكيد كان بيحبها قوي 
اكيد الوفاء موجود بس مش كتير 
وبعد وفاتها مش لاقي حد يحكي له


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (19 نوفمبر 2013)

طب هو كان يعمل كده وهى عايشة


----------



## +ماريا+ (19 نوفمبر 2013)

شعور جميل المحبه والوفاء والاخلاص 
بقى للأسف عمله نادره دلوقتى 
المفروض العكس اللى يحصل ان الخداع والرياء
 هو اللى يبقى مش موجود او حتى نادر 
لأننا على صورة الله ومثاله ومش ينفع نسيئ لصورة ربنا 
ربنا يباركك يويو توبيك جميل اوى


----------



## +إيرينى+ (19 نوفمبر 2013)

soul & life قال:


> الوفاء موجود والاخلاص مووجود .. زى بالظبط ما الخداع والكدب والرياء موجودين
> لكن موضوعك  جعلنى اتساءل هو الميت بيسمعنا ؟؟
> لو كلمناه روحه بتسمعنا زى ما بيقال فعلا ؟؟
> ليه حاليا الوفاء مبقاش زى زمان مجرد ما الزوجة تتوفى الزوج بيتزوج بحجة ان الاولاد محتاجين ام ؟؟هههههههههه مرات بسألأ زوجى لو اتوفيت هتتجوز  بيقولى بابتسامة لا مش علطول بعد الاربعين  هبتدى افكر فى الموضوع كتر خيره الراجل عمل اللى عليه
> هههههههه



*يعنى يحرق فى نفسه يا باشا ؟

و هى كمان لو جوزها إتكل : تتجوز على طول بعد الاربعين 

عشان العيال محتاجين أب:smile01

أو عشان ما تحرقش فى نفسها هيا كمان : اللا :thnk0001:

​*


----------



## soul & life (19 نوفمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *يعنى يحرق فى نفسه يا باشا ؟
> 
> و هى كمان لو جوزها إتكل : تتجوز على طول بعد الاربعين
> 
> ...




لا طبعا يا ايرينى بعد الشر يعنى لو انا اتحطيت فى الموقف ده بعد الشر بعد الشر استحالة افكر لمجرد الفكرة بس انى اتجوز تانى
مش لانى وفية لذكرى جوزى  هههههههههه لانه اللى بيتجوز مرة يبقا حمار لو اتجوز تانى ههههههه
لا بجد انا  استحالة اتجوز مرة تانية ابدا استحالة 
سميه بقا وفاء سميه متعقدة من الجواز سميه اى حاجة لكن اللى متأكدة منه انى استحالة اتجوز مرة تانية


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 نوفمبر 2013)

الوفاء
طبعا اسمي شئ في الوجود 
والذكرة الكويسة 
واكيد مراتة كانت تستاهل اكتر من كدة كمان 
با ين عليها انسانة رائعة 
بكل المقاييس 
لان زوجها لن يقدر ان ينساها 
حتي في اصعب الظروف 
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (19 نوفمبر 2013)

لا مفيش كدا طبعا--------:cry2:


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (19 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## روزا فكري (19 نوفمبر 2013)

الوفاء والاخلاص مصدرهم الحب واكيد هو
كان بيحبها اوي 
ميرسي يايويو عالموضوع الجميل​


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*لا طبعااااااااا وحتى تحت طبعا دى خمناشر خط 
مفيش كده ابدااااااااااا 
ده الواحد ما بيصدق مراته تتكل علشان يلحق يدور على عروسة ويتجوز هههههه 
وكمان بيبقى رجله والقبر 
يعنى طالع من التربة بكفالة وراجع تانى ومع ذلك بيدور يتجوز جته وكسة توكسه البعيد ههههه 
*​


----------



## هشام المهندس (19 نوفمبر 2013)

موضوع جميل فعلا شكرا يويو الجميله على مشاركتنا
والجواب اكيد موجود 
ومش من طرف واحد من الطرفين

اما التعليقات فيه 
فما اجملكم يا اعضاء منتدى الكنيسه 
لنكن صريحين 
لو كان العكس الرجل هو المتوفي 
لكانت التعليقات .............
ولا بلاش 

تقبلو مروري 

..........


----------



## soul & life (19 نوفمبر 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> موضوع جميل فعلا شكرا يويو الجميله على مشاركتنا
> والجواب اكيد موجود
> ومش من طرف واحد من الطرفين
> 
> ...




صدقنى حقيقة ومش مجرد كلام مفيش اوفا من الزوجة بعد وفاة جوزها 
لو اطلعت على احصائية هتلاقى ملايين من السيدات الارامل  وهبوا حياتهن لتربية اولادهن  من بعد جوزها ما اتوفى لكن مش هتلاقى رجال عاشوا بدون زوجة 
بينا وبينك ربنا  صح يا سيدات :t23:


----------



## bent el noor (19 نوفمبر 2013)

موضوع جميل يويو 
وانا باقول ان فعلا الوفاء عند السيدات اكتر واكبر من الرجال 
 بس لكل قاعدة شواذ .. وده واحد منهم ههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 نوفمبر 2013)

bent el noor قال:


> موضوع جميل يويو
> وانا باقول ان فعلا الوفاء عند السيدات اكتر واكبر من الرجال
> بس لكل قاعدة شواذ .. وده واحد منهم ههههههه


يعني حضرتك شايفة ان الرجل المخلص 
شاذ علشان زوجتة عرفت تخلية ما يبصش لحد غيرها بمحبتها لية واحترامها لشخصة واهتمامها كمان 
لازم الراجل يقدر كل دة 
او لا يكن رجل ان لم يقدر كل هذا الحب والوفاء 
ربنا يبارك حياتك 
شوفي هو عمل كدة لية 
وهي قبل ان تموت كانت بتعمل لية اية


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 نوفمبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> يعني حضرتك شايفة ان الرجل المخلص
> شاذ علشان زوجتة عرفت تخلية ما يبصش لحد غيرها بمحبتها لية واحترامها لشخصة واهتمامها كمان
> لازم الراجل يقدر كل دة
> او لا يكن رجل ان لم يقدر كل هذا الحب والوفاء
> ...


*رمسيس معنى كلامك ان كل الرجالة اللى مراتها ماتت واتجوزت بعدها 
مكنوش كويسين مع جوازهم ومش مهتمين بيهم 
يا رجل قول كلام غير ده *


----------



## bent el noor (19 نوفمبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> يعني حضرتك شايفة ان الرجل المخلص
> شاذ علشان زوجتة عرفت تخلية ما يبصش لحد غيرها بمحبتها لية واحترامها لشخصة واهتمامها كمان
> لازم الراجل يقدر كل دة
> او لا يكن رجل ان لم يقدر كل هذا الحب والوفاء
> ...



صدقنى مش كل الرجاله بيقدر حب ووفاء زوجاتهم ..
لكن فى الحاله دى . اكيد  كان بينهم تفاهم وحب كبير قوى اللى يخليه مخلص لها بالدرجة دى 

بس انا برضو عند رايي ان المرأه اكتر اخلاصا من الرجل 

وعلى راى المثل 
يا مأمنة للوجال يا مأمنة للمية فى الغربال :ura1:


----------



## soul & life (19 نوفمبر 2013)

ههههههههه مفيش راجل بيعجبه الحال علطول الخط
اقولك حاجة غريبة اوى ممكن الراجل فى الطبيعى بتاعه مقدر جدا صفات زوجته وعاملها وكأنها ملاك من السما وبمجرد اول خلاف بينهم يطلع فيها القطط الفطسانة ومتفهمش هو مين فيهم اللى طاير بيها طير ولا اللى مصدق تغلط غلطة علشان يقلب ويجيب الوش التانى
فى رجالة سلسة وهادية فى التعامل وفى رجالة تانية عنيفة ومبيعجبهاش العجب
وكفاية بقا  خلونى ساااكتة


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 نوفمبر 2013)

لالالالالالالالالالا
كدة كتير متسكتيش 
يا نيفو
انا باعرف ارد كويس 
ان درست خدمة مشورة 
اكيد فاهمة 
واعرف الكتير بس مش عايز 
اتكلم علي الهواء 

خليها في القلب تجرح 
ولا تطلع لبرة تفضح 
انا مش هتكلم الرجال دول الوفاء كلة 
واسالي --ادم 
شوفي عملت فية اية حواءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءء
​


----------



## soul & life (19 نوفمبر 2013)

ههههههههههه منها لله حوا اللى حملتنا ذنبها من بداية الخليقة

بص يا ادم قصدى يا رمسيس مقولناش ان حوا ملاك كل انسان سواء رجل او انثى ليه مميزته وله عيوبه وخد بالك اننا بشر والضعف سمة اساسية فى خليقتنا يعنى لو الراجل بيغلط فالست كمان بتغلط 
لكن احنا هنا بنتكلم على  نقطة بعينها وهى الوفاء والاخلاص الراجل عمره ما بيكتفى بعد وفاة زوجته ولو حصل بيكون فى حاله واحده او فى حالات معدودة
خلينا نتكلم عن الاشهر منهم وهى انه راجل كبير فى السن ورجله والقبر فمعندهوش استعداد يبدء حياة جديدة ومفيش عروسة هتقبل تتجوزه علشان تخدمه
او فى حالة تانية ونادرة جدا جدا زى  الحالة للشخص الافلاطونى اللى بيروح يكتب لزوجته على قبرها كده 
غير كده بقا مظنش لانه الراجل دائما يبحث عن راحته الجسمانية والنفسية ومش هيكون كويس ولا مرتاح بدون زوجة فى حياتها طالما هو فى ريعان الشباب  عاوز واحدة تخدمه وتعمله اكله وتهندم لبسه وهكذا ....


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 نوفمبر 2013)

كلامك صح 
بس الكتاب بيقول 
كدة الرا جل او الست 
الارمل 
او الارملة 
اتحررت من ناموس الاخر 
لكي يتزوج 
فهذا لا يعني عدم وفاء لزوجتة 
ثانيا انا بقدر ان البيت 
هو الست مش الراجل 
علشان كدة الاولاد مسئولية الام 
لان الاب بيكون مشغول في هموم شغلة 
وحاجات تانية لمستقبل اولادة 
فهذا لا يعني خيانة او عدم وفاء 
او الست هي اللي بتكون وفية زيادة عن الرجل 
بالعكس دي صفة نادرة 

​


----------



## soul & life (19 نوفمبر 2013)

لالا مقولناش خيانة هى بس بتكون تقدر تقول كده ملوش عزيز ولا غالى بيعرف يقلب الصفحة بسرعة هههه عملى لدرجة انه على الاربعين يبتدى يفكر هيتجوز ولا لا وهيختار العروسة ازاى


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 نوفمبر 2013)

soul & life قال:


> لالا مقولناش خيانة هى بس بتكون تقدر تقول كده ملوش عزيز ولا غالى بيعرف يقلب الصفحة بسرعة هههه عملى لدرجة انه على الاربعين يبتدى يفكر هيتجوز ولا لا وهيختار العروسة ازاى


كلامك صح 
بس قوليلي لما يكون في سن الاربعين يعني شاب 
لما يكمل الستين عايز يكون لية ونيس لان الراجل دايما خارج البيت مع زملائة في العمل مع اصحابة 
لما يكون لوحدة هيكون ولادة اتزوجوا وكل واحد سعيد مع اسرتة وشغلة 
هو يترمي لوحدة في البيت 
ولا لازم حد يكون معاة يشكي لة زكرياتة وعمرة 
وبطولاتة 
مينفعش حد يعيش لوحدة 
لان المراة بتقعد مع اولادها هو مينفعش علشان كبريائة وكرامتة لازم نلتمس العزر لية بجد مش علشان اني باتكلم عن الرجال لا دي حقيقة وليس مقارنة


----------



## soul & life (19 نوفمبر 2013)

اهى دى الحجة بقا  علفكرة فى سيدات فاضلات بيرفضوا يعيشوا مع اولادهم وبيعيشوا فى وحدة لاخر يوم فى حياتهم بص من الاخر هى تركيبة الراجل كده
متحولش


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 نوفمبر 2013)

انتي مصممة 
انتي وبنت النور -ماشي كلامك 
طيب حد طلبها للزواج وهي رفضت طبعا لا ممكن يكونوا اولادها الللي رفض


----------



## +إيرينى+ (19 نوفمبر 2013)

soul & life قال:


> اهى دى الحجة بقا  علفكرة فى سيدات فاضلات بيرفضوا يعيشوا مع اولادهم وبيعيشوا فى وحدة لاخر يوم فى حياتهم بص من الاخر هى تركيبة الراجل كده
> متحولش



*بقولك إيه يا أوختشى 

هما الرجالة مش بيتقدموا للأرملة وااااااااااااااااااااااء إلا نادرا 

بلاش حجج فارغة بأة :ura1:

هيا البنات بتتجوز ؟؟ لما النسوان هتتجوز ؟؟؟

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

إنما لو إتكل و إتقدملك عريس كويس ما تفوتيش الفرصة 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





هيا بنتك بتدخل المنتدى و لا بتذاكر ؟ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (19 نوفمبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> انتي مصممة
> انتي وبنت النور -ماشي كلامك
> طيب حد طلبها للزواج وهي رفضت طبعا لا ممكن يكونوا اولادها الللي رفض



*ديه حجج يا إبنى ههههههههههههههههههههههه

سيبك منهم 

*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 نوفمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *بقولك إيه يا أوختشى
> 
> هما الرجالة مش بيتقدموا للأرملة وااااااااااااااااااااااء إلا نادرا
> 
> ...


الحمد للة 
اهوة 
ظهر الحق على لسان اختنا العزيزة ربنا يباركها 
ردي انتي 
انا مش هرد علشان انتي رديتي كويس


----------



## +إيرينى+ (19 نوفمبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> لالالالالالالالالالا
> كدة كتير متسكتيش
> يا نيفو
> انا باعرف ارد كويس
> ...



*أيوة يا أخويا على رأيك 

دا حتى الشيطان طلع عينيه عبال ما وقع حواء

لكن آدم ما أخدش غلوة فى إيد حواء

ديه حتى ما لحقتش تقول له إتفضل يا دودو 

هيا بس مدت دراعها و إديته الثمرة فأكل :smile01

*


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 نوفمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *بقولك إيه يا أوختشى
> 
> هما الرجالة مش بيتقدموا للأرملة وااااااااااااااااااااااء إلا نادرا
> 
> ...


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
موتينى من الضحك يا ايرو 
متتعبوش نفسكم يا ستات هههههه 
عمر الرجالة ما هيعترفوا انهم قليلن الوفاء *


----------



## soul & life (19 نوفمبر 2013)

يا خبر ابيض يا ايرينى دا انا كنت بقوله  الستات لو اتلموا عليكهيضربوك كفاية عليك ايرينى بس تقرقشك ههههههه ههههههههه معرفش الخيبة


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> موتينى من الضحك يا ايرو
> متتعبوش نفسكم يا ستات هههههه
> عمر الرجالة ما هيعترفوا انهم قليلن الوفاء *


حرام عليكي يا شيخة رورو عايزة تغيري ضمير الاخت 
ايريني 
دي ما بتخدش رشوة 
دي بتقول الحقيقة اللي انتم مش شايفينها 
وهي حبت توضحها 
الرب يباركك يا ايريني يا اختي


----------



## bent el noor (19 نوفمبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> كلامك صح
> بس قوليلي لما يكون في سن الاربعين يعني شاب
> لما يكمل الستين عايز يكون لية ونيس لان الراجل دايما خارج البيت مع زملائة في العمل مع اصحابة
> لما يكون لوحدة هيكون ولادة اتزوجوا وكل واحد سعيد مع اسرتة وشغلة
> ...


على فكرة 
انا مش ضد ان الراجل ،،، او الست  يتجوزوا لو لاقدر الله تنيح الطرف الاخر .. دى اولا
لكن لو اتكلمنا عن مين اللى ممكن يعيش  باقى حياته  مخلص للطرف الاخر . طبعا هانقول السيدات ( مش علشان تقعد مع ولادها طبعا ، لانهم هما كمان بيتجوزا وبيتبقى لهم حياتهم الخاصه وخصوصا الايام دى ) 
بس الرجالة من قبل الاربعين ، ويمكن فى جنازة مراته بيدقق النظر فى كل الستات اللى بيعزوه علشان ينقى براحته ههههههههه


----------



## +إيرينى+ (19 نوفمبر 2013)

soul & life قال:


> يا خبر ابيض يا ايرينى دا انا كنت بقوله  الستات لو اتلموا عليك هيضربوك كفاية عليك ايرينى بس تقرقشك ههههههه ههههههههه معرفش الخيبة


*
لأ بجد خلينا واقعيين 

طب أنا هأحكيلك موقف هيموتك من الضحك 

كانت أختى مع جوزها متعاركين عاركة لرب السماء

ليه و ليه قال لها لما هتتكلى على الله هتجوز واحدة غيرك

المهم جم للعبدة لله الغلبانة تفك بينهم 

قولت لها : طب لو هو إتكل هتتجوزى غيره ؟ 

قالت : لأ طبعا 

قولتها : ليه كرهك فى الجواز اوى كدة ؟؟

فرد هو بسرعة و ناداها بإسم الدلع : بأة أنا يا سوسو لو إتكلت هتتجوزى ؟؟

و كانت لسة هتقول : بعد الشر عليك يا حبيبى 

قمت أنا لحقت و رديت : إتكل إنت بس و عريسها عليا 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

فإتصالحوا ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

*


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 نوفمبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> حرام عليكي يا شيخة رورو عايزة تغيري ضمير الاخت
> ايريني
> دي ما بتخدش رشوة
> دي بتقول الحقيقة اللي انتم مش شايفينها
> ...



*ياخ رمسيس لاتجادل ولا تناقش انت مش عاوز تعتر بالحق 
هى قالت اه الصراحة ان الرجالة مش بتتجوز الارامل متفقين 
لكن نرجع لموضوعنا ان الرجل برضوا معندوش ريحة الوفاء بس علشان مبقاش ظالمة
 فى قلة قليلة يتعدوا على الصوابع يعنى عندهم وفاء لمراتتهم بعد ما يموتوا 
واسكت بقى خلينى ساكتة مش عاوزة اتهور واقول كلام يزعل الرجالة هههههههه*
*الا بالمناسبة يا اخت ايرينى انتى معانا ولا مع التانينن ههههه 
*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (19 نوفمبر 2013)

bent el noor قال:


> على فكرة
> انا مش ضد ان الراجل ،،، او الست  يتجوزوا لو لاقدر الله تنيح الطرف الاخر .. دى اولا
> لكن لو اتكلمنا عن مين اللى ممكن يعيش  باقى حياته  مخلص للطرف الاخر . طبعا هانقول السيدات ( مش علشان تقعد مع ولادها طبعا ، لانهم هما كمان بيتجوزا وبيتبقى لهم حياتهم الخاصه وخصوصا الايام دى )
> بس الرجالة من قبل الاربعين ، ويمكن فى جنازة مراته بيدقق النظر فى كل الستات اللى بيعزوه علشان ينقى براحته ههههههههه


*
الله يعنى الموضوع قدرة على النقاوة بقى 

و ياحينى على الست مستنية اللى يخبط عل الباب يا حرام:smile01

​*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 نوفمبر 2013)

bent el noor قال:


> على فكرة
> انا مش ضد ان الراجل ،،، او الست  يتجوزوا لو لاقدر الله تنيح الطرف الاخر .. دى اولا
> لكن لو اتكلمنا عن مين اللى ممكن يعيش  باقى حياته  مخلص للطرف الاخر . طبعا هانقول السيدات ( مش علشان تقعد مع ولادها طبعا ، لانهم هما كمان بيتجوزا وبيتبقى لهم حياتهم الخاصه وخصوصا الايام دى )
> بس الرجالة من قبل الاربعين ، ويمكن فى جنازة مراته بيدقق النظر فى كل الستات اللى بيعزوه علشان ينقى براحته ههههههههه


اة كلامك صح 
دة اللي اتعزب من مراتة الاولانية 
معرفش اول مرة ينقي براحتة زي ما انتي تفضلتي وقولتي 
وكل واحد طبعا حر في اختيارة 
لكن لو الزوج اللي اتوفي 
الزوجة تقدر تنقي براحتها 
طبعا لا علشان التقاليد


----------



## +إيرينى+ (19 نوفمبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> حرام عليكي يا شيخة رورو عايزة تغيري ضمير الاخت
> ايريني
> دي ما بتخدش رشوة
> دي بتقول الحقيقة اللي انتم مش شايفينها
> ...



*الله يباركك كدة من غير تقييم

ما ينفعش :gun:*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 نوفمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *الله يباركك كدة من غير تقييم
> 
> ما ينفعش :gun:*


انا قولت ما بتخدش رشوة 
مينفعش


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (19 نوفمبر 2013)

الموضوع ده حارق للدم
من الاخر الست مش بتتجوز علشان هى تقدر تقوم بكل شىء لوحدها شغل بره البيت و شغل فى البيت و اهتمام باطفال و اكل و نظافه و تبقى جاريا ببلاش كدا--
هى  من الاخر بترتاح من عبء
لكن الراجل بيبقى صعب يعيش منغير جاريا عنده--فبيقوم متجوز
دى القصه ببساطه
و ابعدوا اى ادم من قدامى دلوقتى ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## soul & life (19 نوفمبر 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> الموضوع ده حارق للدم
> من الاخر الست مش بتتجوز علشان هى تقدر تقوم بكل شىء لوحدها شغل بره البيت و شغل فى البيت و اهتمام باطفال و اكل و نظافه و تبقى جاريا ببلاش كدا--
> هى  من الاخر بترتاح من عبء
> لكن الراجل بيبقى صعب يعيش منغير جاريا عنده--فبيقوم متجوز
> ...





هههههههههههههه رمسيس خدلك ساتر دلوأت انا بقولك اهو حبوا قلبت وانا مضمنش ممكن تعمل فيك ايه


----------



## +إيرينى+ (19 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ياخ رمسيس لاتجادل ولا تناقش انت مش عاوز تعتر بالحق
> هى قالت اه الصراحة ان الرجالة مش بتتجوز الارامل متفقين
> لكن نرجع لموضوعنا ان الرجل برضوا معندوش ريحة الوفاء بس علشان مبقاش ظالمة
> فى قلة قليلة يتعدوا على الصوابع يعنى عندهم وفاء لمراتتهم بعد ما يموتوا
> ...



*هو عشان إتجوز يبقى مش وفى ؟؟

بصى و هأجيبهالك من الآخر : الراجل لازم يتجوز عشان سمعته :ura1:

يا بنتى عايزة الناس تقول عليه إيه ؟؟ بقى أختنا الكبيرة حسب الله ؟؟؟:smile01

و ديه سمعة :mus25:
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 نوفمبر 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> الموضوع ده حارق للدم
> من الاخر الست مش بتتجوز علشان هى تقدر تقوم بكل شىء لوحدها شغل بره البيت و شغل فى البيت و اهتمام باطفال و اكل و نظافه و تبقى جاريا ببلاش كدا--
> هى  من الاخر بترتاح من عبء
> لكن الراجل بيبقى صعب يعيش منغير جاريا عنده--فبيقوم متجوز
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
الله عليكى يا حبو جبتى من الاخر انتى الله ينور عليكى  
يلا يا حبو ايدى فى ايدك انا كمان متغاظة منهم 
وعاوزة اقوم بالواجب هههههههه *


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 نوفمبر 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> الموضوع ده حارق للدم
> من الاخر الست مش بتتجوز علشان هى تقدر تقوم بكل شىء لوحدها شغل بره البيت و شغل فى البيت و اهتمام باطفال و اكل و نظافه و تبقى جاريا ببلاش كدا--
> هى  من الاخر بترتاح من عبء
> لكن الراجل بيبقى صعب يعيش منغير جاريا عنده--فبيقوم متجوز
> ...


جالك كلامي اهوة 
علشان ربنا عطاها مسدس عايزة تطخنا 
امال لو عطاكي حكم مصر كنتي عملتي فينا اية


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 نوفمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *هو عشان إتجوز يبقى مش وفى ؟؟
> 
> بصى و هأجيبهالك من الآخر : الراجل لازم يتجوز عشان سمعته :ura1:
> 
> ...



*ايه ايه ايه بتقولى ايه 
امال ايه يا اختشى اسميها ايه وفاء بس بجواز هههههههه 
يعنى هى المرحومة لما اتنيحت قالها معلشى يا روحى انا عندى وفاء ليكى بس مضطر اتجوز بعدك النبى اسكتى يا ايرينى خلينى ساكتة علشان انا شوفت بلاوى زرقة فى المواضيع دى 
اختنا حسب  الله اممممممممممممم
طب ماهو ممكن وهو متجوز كان اختنا حسب الله برضوا ومحدش يعرف هههههههه *


----------



## +إيرينى+ (19 نوفمبر 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> الموضوع ده حارق للدم
> من الاخر الست مش بتتجوز علشان هى تقدر تقوم بكل شىء لوحدها شغل بره البيت و شغل فى البيت و اهتمام باطفال و اكل و نظافه و تبقى جاريا ببلاش كدا--
> هى  من الاخر بترتاح من عبء
> لكن الراجل بيبقى صعب يعيش منغير جاريا عنده--فبيقوم متجوز
> ...



*بس بلاش كلام فارغ

هو عشان مش عايز يعيش لوحده يبقى محتاج جارية ؟؟

لأ طبعا 

إسكتى يا حبو : إحنا اللى مش هيتقدم لنا عرسان وااااااااااااااااااااااء 

و بعدين يا أوختشى هما يبقوا كابسين على نفسنا و هما عايشين و هما ميتين 

ديه كانت إيه المصيبة ديه 



*


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*طب بقولكم ايييييييييه يا بشر 
انا كنت بعمل الاكل وواخدة اللاب معايا المطبخ علشان اتابع وارد لو رد معجبنيش خصوصا من ادم ههههههههه 
عاوزة اغسل هدمتين الردل واخلص 
ما تصبروا شوية ينوبكم ثواب فيا ههههههههه 
اخلص واجى علشان مش قادرة الصراحة مشوفش كل رد على الموضوع 
اصلى بعز ادم جوى جوى *​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (19 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ايه ايه ايه بتقولى ايه
> امال ايه يا اختشى اسميها ايه وفاء بس بجواز هههههههه
> يعنى هى المرحومة لما اتنيحت قالها معلشى يا روحى انا عندى وفاء ليكى بس مضطر اتجوز بعدك النبى اسكتى يا ايرينى خلينى ساكتة علشان انا شوفت بلاوى زرقة فى المواضيع دى
> اختنا حسب  الله اممممممممممممم
> طب ماهو ممكن وهو متجوز كان اختنا حسب الله برضوا ومحدش يعرف هههههههه *



*ساعتها بأة مش هيتجوز تانى و هيقولوا عليه وفى 

فهمتينى ؟*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (19 نوفمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *ساعتها بأة مش هيتجوز تانى و هيقولوا عليه وفى *
> 
> *فهمتينى ؟*


 
 ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 هتموتينى يا ايرو


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 نوفمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *ساعتها بأة مش هيتجوز تانى و هيقولوا عليه وفى
> 
> فهمتينى ؟*


*لا بقى ده ظلم يعنى هو اصلا موكوس وعامل فيها وفى لا كدا كتير 
يعنى هو فى الاساس مش وفى بس علشان وكسته متجوزش تانى 
يبقى يتقال عليه وفى كدا ظلم يا بشرررررررر ههههههههه *


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (19 نوفمبر 2013)

soul & life قال:


> هههههههههههههه رمسيس خدلك ساتر دلوأت انا بقولك اهو حبوا قلبت وانا مضمنش ممكن تعمل فيك ايه


 
 ايييون اتقوا شر حبو ازا غضب هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
:gun::budo::act23::bud:


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 نوفمبر 2013)

العدل فين يا رورو
مالك مش مقتنعة لية انتي وحبوا 
طيب انا هكلمك بصراحة شوية 
انتي اللي اتقدمتي للاستاذ ايهاب ؟
انتي اللي جبتي البيت اللي قاعدين فية ؟
انتي اللي شايلة مسؤلية المصروف؟ انتي اللي ما بتطلعيش من البيت خالص ومبتشوفيش حد كتير 
زي الراجل اللي بيدخل البيت علشان ينام بعد يوم مرهق من العمل 
وكل عمرة مع اصدقائة وزملائة 
لماذا نتهم الرجل بعدم الوفاء 

​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (19 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه *
> *الله عليكى يا حبو جبتى من الاخر انتى الله ينور عليكى *
> *يلا يا حبو ايدى فى ايدك انا كمان متغاظة منهم *
> *وعاوزة اقوم بالواجب هههههههه *


 ايواااااا ياااااا رورو
  دى حاجه تفقع  المراره


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 نوفمبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> العدل فين يا رورو
> مالك مش مقتنعة لية انتي وحبوا
> طيب انا هكلمك بصراحة شوية
> انتي اللي اتقدمتي للاستاذ ايهاب ؟
> ...


*ايه دخل اللى انت بتقوله بالوفاااااااء *
*افهم بس *
*ماهو فى ستات كتير مطحونة طول اليوم فى البيت والعيال ومش بتخرج برضوا *
*وجوزها بيتكل على الله وبتبفى وفية ليه ومش بتتجوز بعد ما يموت *
*وبتقعد تربى عيالها وتشتغل عليهم كمان *
*رد بقى يا ادم انا عارفة محدش هياخد حق ولا باطل معاكم *​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (19 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *لا بقى ده ظلم يعنى هو اصلا موكوس وعامل فيها وفى لا كدا كتير
> يعنى هو فى الاساس مش وفى بس علشان وكسته متجوزش تانى
> يبقى يتقال عليه وفى كدا ظلم يا بشرررررررر ههههههههه *



*


آه يا أوختشى : كله إلا الوكسة :t4:

ما هو لو موكوس و إتجوز تانى هيفضح نفسه 

فى الحالة ديه يبقى أهبل

و كفاية عليه يكتب على المقبرة زى أول مشاركة :smile01
*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (19 نوفمبر 2013)

يا استاذى ده كان زماااان
 دلوقتى الست بتشتغل زيها زى الراجل و بترجع تشتغل فى البيت و بتزاكر للولاد  و تنظف و تتبخ و ترتب و  و و و و و وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو
خلينا ساكتيييييييييييييييييييييين
انا اخرج بدل ما اتهور هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ايه دخل اللى انت بتقوله بالوفاااااااء *
> *افهم بس *
> *ماهو فى ستات كتير مطحونة طول اليوم فى البيت والعيال ومش بتخرج برضوا *
> *وجوزها بيتكل على الله وبتبفى وفية ليه ومش بتتجوز بعد ما يموت *
> ...


اة كلامك زي الفل 
بس لو جالها عريس 
بترمي العيال على اهل جوزها 
او بطالب بنفقة جامدة 
علي فكرة 
انا اعرف قصص كتير من هذا القبيل 
بس بقولك ان مش كل الناس واحد 
سواء رجال او سيدات 
زي ما فية عدم وفاء اكيد عن الطرفين  عدم وفاء 
وانتي عارفة كويس 
زي ما فية الكويس فية اللي مش كويس


----------



## +إيرينى+ (19 نوفمبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> اة كلامك زي الفل
> بس لو جالها عريس
> بترمي العيال على اهل جوزها
> او بطالب بنفقة جامدة
> ...



*أيوة طبعا بيحصل 

بس دا مش عدم وفاء برضوا

يا جماعة
8. وَلَكِنْ أَقُولُ لِغَيْرِ الْمُتَزَوِّجِينَ وَلِلأَرَامِلِ إِنَّهُ حَسَنٌ لَهُمْ إِذَا لَبِثُوا كَمَا أَنَا.
9. وَلَكِنْ إِنْ لَمْ يَضْبِطُوا أَنْفُسَهُمْ فَلْيَتَزَوَّجُوا لأَنَّ التَّزَوُّجَ أَصْلَحُ مِنَ التَّحَرُّقِ.
http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/results.php?Ch=%C7%E1%CA%CD%D1%DE&section=all&tr=svd

دا كلام الكتاب المقدس

*


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 نوفمبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> اة كلامك زي الفل
> بس لو جالها عريس
> بترمي العيال على اهل جوزها
> او بطالب بنفقة جامدة
> ...


*انا معاك ان الكلام موجود فى الطرفين لاننا فى الاول والاخر بنى ادمين 
لكن احنا بنتكلم على الاغلبية موجودة فى الرجالة 
والاقلية من عدم الوفاء بعد موت الرجل فى الستات 
يارب تعترف فعلا بكدا لان للاسف ده واقع *


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 نوفمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *أيوة طبعا بيحصل
> 
> بس دا مش عدم وفاء برضوا
> 
> ...


بولس الرسول اتكلم عن الكلام دة كويس 
بس المشكلة 
بيقولوا ان الرجل معندوش وفاء 
والست بس اللي عندها وفاء 
ودة اللي خلاني ارد عليهم 
وكمان بنت النور 
قالت يا مامنة الرجال يا مامنة المية في الغربال 
شوفي مشاركتها كدة وردي انتي عليها 
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*طيب بما ان الرجالة مش مقتنعة عاوزة احكلكم حكاية حقيقة انا عشتها مع واحدة صاحبتى 
صاحبتى دى مامتها اتوفت واحنا فى الثانوية العامة 
صحبتى اهملت جدا فى الدراسة علشان تربى اخواتها وتراعيهم وتخلى بالها من البيت 
وكانت مش مخلية باباها محتاج اى حاجة ولا اخواتها وكانت بتيجى على نفسها علشان تريحهم 
وهو من بعد الوفاه وعاوزة يتجوز رغم انه مش صغير وعنده 7 عيال 
اتجوز فعلا رغم ان  اربع بنات عايشين معاه فى البيت 
يعنى ملوش اى حجة لو لوحده هنقول ماشى عاوز حد يراعيه يونسه 
اتجوز وخلف عيلين تانى يعنى هو دلوقتى اب لاطفال صغيرين 
وجد لاحفاد قد عياله بالظبط تقوله ايه عليه ده دلوقتى 
ده غير انه ظالم بناته جدا عنده حايلا بنتين عايشين معاه والاتنين التانيين اتجوزوا 
وللاسف بيشتغلوا علشان يصرفوا على نفسهم 
لان الست هانم الجديدة شايفه ان رجله والقبر وعاوزة تامن مستقبل عيالها الاتنين 
وبناته يولعوا وهو ولا هو هنا 
حبيبت اوضحلكم الفرق بين الوفاء وحاجات تانى كتيررررررر 
فى قصص تانى كتير بس اشوف رد ادم الاول 
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *انا معاك ان الكلام موجود فى الطرفين لاننا فى الاول والاخر بنى ادمين
> لكن احنا بنتكلم على الاغلبية موجودة فى الرجالة
> والاقلية من عدم الوفاء بعد موت الرجل فى الستات
> يارب تعترف فعلا بكدا لان للاسف ده واقع *


علي فكرة 
انتي كلامك مظبوط بس من وجة نظر واحدة 
زواج الرجل بعد وفات زوجتة 
بيرجع لعدة اسباب 
منها عدم التحرق اللي ذكرتة الاخت الفاضلة ايريني 
الجزء الثاني انة بيكون لية ونيس زي ما موجود  في قصة الخليقة 
السبب الثالث باقي الجسد كدة بيقي ناقص لانة
المراة من امرء اخذت 
فلازم المراة في حياة الرجل وانا ذكرت ان المراة هي البيت --او هي الاسرة -العائلة


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 نوفمبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> علي فكرة
> انتي كلامك مظبوط بس من وجة نظر واحدة
> زواج الرجل بعد وفات زوجتة
> بيرجع لعدة اسباب
> ...



*سورى يا رمسيس مش مقتنعة بكلامك ده مبرر 
عاوز تقنعنى ان الرجالة اللى بتتجوز بعد وفاة مراتها علشان الكلام اللى انت بتقوله ده 
معنى كدا انها اتجوزت علشان تطبق كلام الانجيل هههههههه معتقدش 
متضحكش على نفسك وتبرر للرجالة *


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *سورى يا رمسيس مش مقتنعة بكلامك ده مبرر
> عاوز تقنعنى ان الرجالة اللى بتتجوز بعد وفاة مراتها علشان الكلام اللى انت بتقوله ده
> معنى كدا انها اتجوزت علشان تطبق كلام الانجيل هههههههه معتقدش
> متضحكش على نفسك وتبرر للرجالة *


انا مش بخلق مبررات بس لازم احنا نعترف ان الزوجة في حياة الرجل ضرورية جدا لانها هي اللي بتكملة 
من غيرها مش هيقدر يعيش مرتاح حتي لوكانت نكدية وعايزة تضمن مستقبلها ومستقبل اولادها 

وكمان دة اللي حصل من القصة اللي حضرتك كتبتيها دة عدم حكمة من الزوج لانة فعلا ظلم اولادة 
معرفش يسيطر بالحكمة والعقل وليس بالضرب 
لان كل واحد من اولادة لازم يحظي بنصيب عادل في بيت والدة 
انا مع كلامك بس فية قصص مؤثرة لانها فشلت في تحقيق العدل والمساواة بين الاسرة 

اولحكمتها في الاسرة 
وعدلها لكن فية ناس لايتميزون ىبالحكمة 
عايز يتزوج علشان يكون ىعندة زوجة 
او جارية زي ما قالت الاخت العزيزة حبوا


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 نوفمبر 2013)

والله اصيل يابو رانيا : )​


----------



## هشام المهندس (19 نوفمبر 2013)

بصراحه كده حرام  خالص
كلكوا على رمسيس ليه 
هو في ايه
هو كلمة الحق محدش يسمعها ولا ايه

......


----------



## +إيرينى+ (19 نوفمبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> بولس الرسول اتكلم عن الكلام دة كويس
> بس المشكلة
> بيقولوا ان الرجل معندوش وفاء
> والست بس اللي عندها وفاء
> ...



*هى البنية ما دخلتش من ساعتها هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## هشام المهندس (19 نوفمبر 2013)

هو فعلا زواج الارمله اصعب من زواج الارمل 
وهذه حقيقه ولا علاقه لاي وفاء بالموضوع
بس خلصت الحكايه


.......​


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*هى ماتت فى نظر الجميع ..... إلا هو
وكم لدينا أموات .... أحياء
وكم لدينا أحياء .....أموات*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (19 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *طيب بما ان الرجالة مش مقتنعة عاوزة احكلكم حكاية حقيقة انا عشتها مع واحدة صاحبتى
> صاحبتى دى مامتها اتوفت واحنا فى الثانوية العامة
> صحبتى اهملت جدا فى الدراسة علشان تربى اخواتها وتراعيهم وتخلى بالها من البيت
> وكانت مش مخلية باباها محتاج اى حاجة ولا اخواتها وكانت بتيجى على نفسها علشان تريحهم
> ...



*ليه آدم يعنى 

ما أنا أرد أحسن

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

بصى القصة اللى إنتى حكيتيها ديه خير دليل على اللى أنا عايزة أوصل له

الراجل كان كل حاجة مسنوفاه عنده : أكل و شرب و لبس نظيف و بيت زى الفل

لكن 

فيه حاجة واحدة كانت ناقصة و هو بأة محتاج الحتة ديه 

فيها إيه لو تزوج 

كون بأة إنه غير حكيم أو إن زوجته التانية مفترية أو أو ___________ دا مش موضوعنا

مش معنى كدة إنه غير وفى​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (19 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *سورى يا رمسيس مش مقتنعة بكلامك ده مبرر
> عاوز تقنعنى ان الرجالة اللى بتتجوز بعد وفاة مراتها علشان الكلام اللى انت بتقوله ده
> معنى كدا انها اتجوزت علشان تطبق كلام الانجيل هههههههه معتقدش
> متضحكش على نفسك وتبرر للرجالة *




*بصى بأة خلينا نكشف ورقنا 

يعنى هو محتاج الشكش 

نقول له إيه يعنى : روح إحرق فى نفسك ؟؟ عشان تبقى وفى :smile01

لأ روح إتجوز و يحرق أبو الوفاء اللى بالشكل دا :ura1:
​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (19 نوفمبر 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> هو فعلا زواج الارمله اصعب من زواج الارمل
> وهذه حقيقه ولا علاقه لاي وفاء بالموضوع
> بس خلصت الحكايه
> 
> ...



*أيوة كدة يا هندزة 

ما دخلتش ليه من بدرى *


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 نوفمبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> انا مش بخلق مبررات بس لازم احنا نعترف ان الزوجة في حياة الرجل ضرورية جدا لانها هي اللي بتكملة
> من غيرها مش هيقدر يعيش مرتاح حتي لوكانت نكدية وعايزة تضمن مستقبلها ومستقبل اولادها
> 
> وكمان دة اللي حصل من القصة اللي حضرتك كتبتيها دة عدم حكمة من الزوج لانة فعلا ظلم اولادة
> ...


*يعنى هو الرجل محتاج حد يكلموا ويونسه والست لا 
ومع ذلك الست بتقعد من غير جواز بعد جوزها *


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 نوفمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *ليه آدم يعنى
> 
> ما أنا أرد أحسن
> 
> ...


*طب يا حبيبتى ده نوع من الوفاء انه يستغنى عن اى شىء 
وفائا لانسانة عاش معاها ايام كتير 
امال الوفاق ايه بالنسبة ليكى يا ايرينى 
انه يتجوز تانى وكل يوم الصبح يكلم مراته الجديدة على مراته اللى ماتت 
متخلونيش اتجنن بقى سبونى ساكتة والنبى *




+إيرينى+ قال:


> *بصى بأة خلينا نكشف ورقنا
> 
> يعنى هو محتاج الشكش
> 
> ...


*انتى جبتى من الاخر يبقى خلاص 
ميتكلموش عن الوفاء ويعترفوا بقى :act23:*


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*طب علشان نحط النقط على الحروف ومنخرجش عن هدف الموضوع الاساسى 
عاوزة حد يتبرع ويقولى معنى الوفاء اييييييييه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *يعنى هو الرجل محتاج حد يكلموا ويونسه والست لا
> ومع ذلك الست بتقعد من غير جواز بعد جوزها *


لا 
انا كتبت انها بتكملو 
بصي هو الراجل شهوتة في عنية 
ماشي دي حقيقة 
اما الست في ودانها 
علشان الرجل بيشوف كتير لازم يتزوج علشان الا ية اللي بتقول 
من اشتة امراة في قلبة فهو زنى بها 
وبولس الرسول  قال الزواج خير من التحرق 
وهذا لا يعني عدم وفاء 
يعني اللي بيخطب حد وبعد فترة بتفسخ ىالخطبة مش بينساها خالص 
كدة نحكم علية بعدم الوفاء لمراتة اللي اتزوجها 
ثانيا الست مش بتسمع حد يغازلها بعد وفاة زوجها 
فهنا نحكم بانها تقدر تصبر بنسبة اكتر من الزوج بنسبة 90% لانها ربنا خلقها كدة ودي طبيعتها 
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## bent el noor (19 نوفمبر 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> هو فعلا زواج الارمله اصعب من زواج الارمل
> وهذه حقيقه ولا علاقه لاي وفاء بالموضوع
> بس خلصت الحكايه
> 
> ...



تمام كدة ياهشام


----------



## هشام المهندس (19 نوفمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *أيوة كدة يا هندزة
> 
> ما دخلتش ليه من بدرى *



هههههههههه
لالالالامش كده انا حطيت المشاركه 16 وتركت الموضوع
والحليم تكفيهالمشاركه ...عفوا الاشاره


----------



## bent el noor (19 نوفمبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> بولس الرسول اتكلم عن الكلام دة كويس
> بس المشكلة
> بيقولوا ان الرجل معندوش وفاء
> والست بس اللي عندها وفاء
> ...



ولا تزعل نفسك .. حقك عليا بجد ماتزعلش 

انا رديت بعد كدة ووضحت 

وكنت فاكراك هاترد عليا وتقولى 
يا مامنة للستات .. يا مأمنة للسكر فى الشربات 

معلش ملحوقه .. بليز بقى ماتزعلش منى


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 نوفمبر 2013)

bent el noor قال:


> ولا تزعل نفسك .. حقك عليا بجد ماتزعلش
> 
> انا رديت بعد كدة ووضحت
> 
> ...


ايوة طلعي المواهب الجامدة دي 
ههههههههه
المثل دة اول مية 
اسمعة انا ذكرت كلمة مية علشان سكر وشربات ههههه بجد مثل تحفة 
ربنا يباركك
انا هزعل لية ؟
بالعكس انا مبسوط للمشاركات كلها كلنا بنستفيد
وكلنا بنتعرف علي وجهة النظر المختلفة 
والاختلاف في الراي لا يفسد للود قضية 
عادي قولي رايك بكل صراحة 

بركة ام النور معاكي يا رب


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *سورى يا رمسيس مش مقتنعة بكلامك ده مبرر
> عاوز تقنعنى ان الرجالة اللى بتتجوز بعد وفاة مراتها علشان الكلام اللى انت بتقوله ده
> معنى كدا انها اتجوزت علشان تطبق كلام الانجيل هههههههه معتقدش
> متضحكش على نفسك وتبرر للرجالة *



*كثير من الرجال لا يستطيعون الحياة بدون أمرأة .... أحتياجتهم الجسدية لا يستطيعون السيطرة عليها .... لذا يضطروا للزواج الثانى ..... طبعا هذا الأمر يسبب مشاكل للأولاد ..... لكنه ضعف خارج نطاق السيطرة*


----------



## هشام المهندس (19 نوفمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *كثير من الرجال لا يستطيعون الحياة بدون أمرأة .... أحتياجتهم الجسدية لا يستطيعون السيطرة عليها .... لذا يضطروا للزواج الثانى ..... طبعا هذا الأمر يسبب مشاكل للأولاد ..... لكنه ضعف خارج نطاق السيطرة*



نعم استاذي 
وكثير من النساء ايضا 
وهنا يأتي المعنى الحقيقي 
للوفاء
عندما تكون 
اقوى من ضعفك 
اقوى من غريزتك 
اقوى من سيطرتك
الوفاء اساسه الحب 
وعنوانه التضحيه


...​


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 نوفمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *كثير من الرجال لا يستطيعون الحياة بدون أمرأة .... أحتياجتهم الجسدية لا يستطيعون السيطرة عليها .... لذا يضطروا للزواج الثانى ..... طبعا هذا الأمر يسبب مشاكل للأولاد ..... لكنه ضعف خارج نطاق السيطرة*


*كلام حضرتك مظبوط هو ده الواقع 
لكن مش يقولى علشان المراءة خلقت من الرجل وميقدرش يعيش لوحدة 
ميرسى جد للرد حضرتك الجميل يا بابا *


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 نوفمبر 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> وهنا يأتي المعنى الحقيقي
> للوفاء
> عندما تكون
> اقوى من ضعفك
> ...


*ايوة بقى كدا اخيرا 
  احنا متفقين بقى 
يبقى لازم سواء الرجل او الست 
يضحوا بكل اللى قولت عليه ده علشان يبقى وفاء حقيقى 
مش  يتجوزوا وتقولولى برضوا عندهم وفاء لا دى مش وفاء خالص دى هناء بقى *​


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 نوفمبر 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> نعم استاذي
> وكثير من النساء ايضا
> وهنا يأتي المعنى الحقيقي
> للوفاء
> ...



*انه ضعف, كما قلت لك, خارج السيطرة ...... وإلا كان كل الرجال دخلوا الدير .... وكما قال الكتاب (وَنَطْلُبُ إِلَيْكُمْ أَيُّهَا الإِخْوَةُ: أَنْذِرُوا الَّذِينَ بِلاَ تَرْتِيبٍ. شَجِّعُوا صِغَارَ النُّفُوسِ، أَسْنِدُوا الضُّعَفَاءَ. تَأَنَّوْا عَلَى الْجَمِيعِ - 1تس  5 :  14)

وليس من السهل أن تتهم من لا يستطيع السيطرة على متطلباته الجسدية بعدم الوفاء ...... أنها قدرات ليست متاحة للجميع

بالنسبة للمرأة السيطرة على رغباتها الجسدية اسهل من الرجل, لأنها لا تُثتار بالرؤية ..... بعكس الرجل .... فأى منظر ممكن يُثيره *


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 نوفمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *انه ضعف, كما قلت لك, خارج السيطرة ...... وإلا كان كل الرجال دخلوا الدير .... وكما قال الكتاب (وَنَطْلُبُ إِلَيْكُمْ أَيُّهَا الإِخْوَةُ: أَنْذِرُوا الَّذِينَ بِلاَ تَرْتِيبٍ. شَجِّعُوا صِغَارَ النُّفُوسِ، أَسْنِدُوا الضُّعَفَاءَ. تَأَنَّوْا عَلَى الْجَمِيعِ - 1تس  5 :  14)
> 
> وليس من السهل أن تتهم من لا يستطيع السيطرة على متطلباته الجسدية بعدم الوفاء ...... أنها قدرات ليست متاحة للجميع
> 
> بالنسبة للمرأة السيطرة على رغباتها الجسدية اسهل من الرجل, لأنها لا تُثتار بالرؤية ..... بعكس الرجل .... فأى منظر ممكن يُثيره *


اهوة يا رورو 
الرد بتاعي اتذكر مرة تاني 
بقلم بابا صوت 
الرب يباركة دايما


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 نوفمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *انه ضعف, كما قلت لك, خارج السيطرة ...... وإلا كان كل الرجال دخلوا الدير .... وكما قال الكتاب (وَنَطْلُبُ إِلَيْكُمْ أَيُّهَا الإِخْوَةُ: أَنْذِرُوا الَّذِينَ بِلاَ تَرْتِيبٍ. شَجِّعُوا صِغَارَ النُّفُوسِ، أَسْنِدُوا الضُّعَفَاءَ. تَأَنَّوْا عَلَى الْجَمِيعِ - 1تس  5 :  14)
> 
> وليس من السهل أن تتهم من لا يستطيع السيطرة على متطلباته الجسدية بعدم الوفاء ...... أنها قدرات ليست متاحة للجميع
> 
> بالنسبة للمرأة السيطرة على رغباتها الجسدية اسهل من الرجل, لأنها لا تُثتار بالرؤية ..... بعكس الرجل .... فأى منظر ممكن يُثيره *


*كل ده تمام يابابا بس هنا بقى يجى السؤال 
فى كتير من الرجالة بتقعد من غير جواز وفائا لزوجاتهم وكمان ولادهم لانهم بيتعبوا نفسيا من الحكاية دى 
معنى كدا الرجل ده معندوش غريزة جسدية ؟؟؟؟ *


----------



## هشام المهندس (19 نوفمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *انه ضعف, كما قلت لك, خارج السيطرة ...... وإلا كان كل الرجال دخلوا الدير .... وكما قال الكتاب (وَنَطْلُبُ إِلَيْكُمْ أَيُّهَا الإِخْوَةُ: أَنْذِرُوا الَّذِينَ بِلاَ تَرْتِيبٍ. شَجِّعُوا صِغَارَ النُّفُوسِ، أَسْنِدُوا الضُّعَفَاءَ. تَأَنَّوْا عَلَى الْجَمِيعِ - 1تس  5 :  14)
> 
> وليس من السهل أن تتهم من لا يستطيع السيطرة على متطلباته الجسدية بعدم الوفاء ...... أنها قدرات ليست متاحة للجميع
> 
> بالنسبة للمرأة السيطرة على رغباتها الجسدية اسهل من الرجل, لأنها لا تُثتار بالرؤية ..... بعكس الرجل .... فأى منظر ممكن يُثيره *



استاذي الغالي 
الرجل والمرأة كائن بشري وله نفس المتطلبات الجسديه والغريزيه ولاتوجد فروقات في هذا الموضوع 
والمختلف هو المجتمعات ليس اكثر 
فالرجال تختلف عن النساء باختلاف المجتمع ومشتركين بنفس المطالب وقد تكون المراة اكثر طلبا عند تقدم العمر للجنسين وطاقتها تختلف عن الرجل بمراحل عمريه معينه
فليس هناك اتهام لاحد
الموضوع يتكلم عن الفلسفه الخاصه بالوفاء ومعانيه وقساوة متطلباته
فان لم تكن هناك فما قيمة الوفاء ..؟؟


.......​


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 نوفمبر 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> استاذي الغالي
> الرجل والمرأة كائن بشري وله نفس المتطلبات الجسديه والغريزيه ولاتوجد فروقات في هذا الموضوع
> والمختلف هو المجتمعات ليس اكثر
> فالرجال تختلف عن النساء باختلاف المجتمع ومشتركين بنفس المطالب وقد تكون المراة اكثر طلبا عند تقدم العمر للجنسين وطاقتها تختلف عن الرجل بمراحل عمريه معينه
> ...



*هشام احنا بنتكلم بالعلم .... المرأة لن تستثار لو رأت رجل بالمايوه .... بل ممكن تقرف من المنظر ..... بعكس الرجل ..... ده أمر فى التكوين الحسى ... مينفعش نتلكلم فيه بأراء شخصية*


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *كل ده تمام يابابا بس هنا بقى يجى السؤال
> فى كتير من الرجالة بتقعد من غير جواز وفائا لزوجاتهم وكمان ولادهم لانهم بيتعبوا نفسيا من الحكاية دى
> معنى كدا الرجل ده معندوش غريزة جسدية ؟؟؟؟ *



*بتختلف قوة الغريزة عند الرجال من رجل لآخر .... وهذه القوة تتوقف على أمور كثيرة وعلى ما اعتاد عليه .....
هناك رجال لازم يشبعوا غريزتهم بصفة يومية .... وأخرين على فترات اكبر
هو طبعا الأمر بيكون مؤلم للأولاد ..... لكن ما الحل هنا ...
لابد أن يفكروا بموضوعية .... وعلى الرجل أن يحسن أختيارة للزوجة الثانية ... وأن يحترم ذكرى زوجته الأولى .... وأن لا يدع زوجته الثانية تسيئ لذكراها .... *


----------



## هشام المهندس (19 نوفمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *هشام احنا بنتكلم بالعلم .... المرأة لن تستثار لو رأت رجل بالمايوه .... بل ممكن تقرف من المنظر ..... بعكس الرجل ..... ده أمر فى التكوين الحسى ... مينفعش نتلكلم فيه بأراء شخصية*



استاذي العزيز الموضوع ليس باثاره وقتيه زائله
الموضوع هو متكرر
وساعطيك مثلا 
امرأة توفي زوجها وعند المساء ذهبت لفراشها لتنام وقد تعودت على النوم باحضان زوجها
وعذرا لجرأتي بالكلام
ما مدى المعاناة والالم التي تتحمله هذه السيده في كل ليله بغياب زوجها ومن تحب 
كم من الدموع التي تذرفها عيونها الا ان تغلقها لترجع تفتحها باحلام تتحول الى كوابيس 
هذا اقسى من القساوة نفسها.... دون تفاصيل اكثر 

وفي الجهة الاخرى ....
يمكن ان تسمع شخير الرجل ...الارمل 
قبل ان يصل الى سريره


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 نوفمبر 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> استاذي العزيز الموضوع ليس باثاره وقتيه زائله
> الموضوع هو متكرر
> وساعطيك مثلا
> امرأة توفي زوجها وعند المساء ذهبت لفراشها لتنام وقد تعودت على النوم باحضان زوجها
> ...



*مش عايز تقتنع انت حر ..... لكن انت بتتكلم برمانسية ليست لها علاقة بالواقع ...*


----------



## هشام المهندس (19 نوفمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *مش عايز تقتنع انت حر ..... لكن انت بتتكلم برمانسية ليست لها علاقة بالواقع ...*



ابي الغالي ليس موضوع اقتناع 
كلامك يعطي الحق للرجل اكثر من المرأة وهذا سبب اعتراضي 
وكأن الرجل كائن اخر يختلف عنها 
ورجوعا لنفس الكلام الذي لم تقتنع به
الوفاء اساسه المحبه وعنوانه التضحيه
مهما كانت قاسيه
اما الرومانسيه فهي اساس الواقع الذي نصنعه بنفسنا لذاتنا ومن حولنا ومن نحب 

...​


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 نوفمبر 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> ابي الغالي ليس موضوع اقتناع
> كلامك يعطي الحق للرجل اكثر من المرأة وهذا سبب اعتراضي
> وكأن الرجل كائن اخر يختلف عنها
> ورجوعا لنفس الكلام الذي لم تقتنع به
> ...



*حبيبى أنا لم أحرم على المرأة الزواج الثانى .... لكنى جاوبت على تساؤل .... لماذا نسبة الزواج الثانى فى الرجال اكبر من نسبته عند المرأة .... فقلت لأن الرجل قد لا يستطيع أن يسيطر على شهوته .... بعكس المرأة فأنها تستطيع ذلك بسهولة أكثر من الرجل ..... عليها فقط أن تصم أذنيها عن الكلمات المعسولة .... لكن الرجل لن يستطيع أن يًغمض عينيه

والزواج الثانى ليس له علاقة بالوفاء ..... لأنه دائما ما يكون نتيجة ضغوط أجتماعية ... أو جسديه

ولو كان الزواج الثانى يٌعبر عن الوفاء يكون الكتاب المقدس يساعدنا عل عدم الوفاء لشريك العمر المنتقل بإباحته .....*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (20 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *يعنى هو الرجل محتاج حد يكلموا ويونسه والست لا
> ومع ذلك الست بتقعد من غير جواز بعد جوزها *



*غصب عنها مش وفاء يا رورو

المجتمع إبن لاذينة*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (20 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *طب يا حبيبتى ده نوع من الوفاء انه يستغنى عن اى شىء
> وفائا لانسانة عاش معاها ايام كتير
> امال الوفاق ايه بالنسبة ليكى يا ايرينى
> انه يتجوز تانى وكل يوم الصبح يكلم مراته الجديدة على مراته اللى ماتت
> ...



*لا مش نوع من الوفاء إنه بيستغنى عن كل شىء وفاء لزوجته الاولى 

الوفاء للزوجة و هيا عايشة مش و هيا ميتة 

و هكذا بالنسبة للزوج 

_____________________

و لا كل مَن لم يتزوج بعد الترمل هو وفى 
لااااااااااااااا خالص

ممكن يكون خايف يجاذف يتجوز تانى أو أى سبب يخصه هو جسديا*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (20 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *كل ده تمام يابابا بس هنا بقى يجى السؤال
> فى كتير من الرجالة بتقعد من غير جواز وفائا لزوجاتهم وكمان ولادهم لانهم بيتعبوا نفسيا من الحكاية دى
> معنى كدا الرجل ده معندوش غريزة جسدية ؟؟؟؟ *



*اللااااهوووووووووووووووووووووو أعلم :smile01​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 نوفمبر 2013)

*عاجبنى الحوار ومتفقه مع الكتير من ارائكوا ..
بس الحقيقه انا شايفه ان المشكله مش ف احتياج مين اكتر للزواج التانى الراجل ولا الست والامر غير منحصر بالمره ف الاحتياج الجسدى عند مين بيكون اكتر وغريبه اننا نقبل انه يكون ده المبرر الوحيد لأى زواج!!
ببساطه المجتمع والناس اللى بيشوفوا ان الراجل طبيعى يتجوز تانى بعد وفاة زوجته بيجرموا الست اللى بتعمل ده ومش بيلاقولها اى عُذر وبيعيبوهاااااا ..حتى اقرب الناس للارمله ..ولادها بيعارضوا وبيرفضوا بشراسه ف نفس الوقت اللى لو كان والدهم مكان الام كانوا دوروله بنفسهم على زوجه
اعرف من خدمتى سيده ارمله من سنين طويله عندها ولد وبنت متجوزين ف محافظات بعيده عنها محدش منهم بيفتكرها بمكالمه الا فين وفين المسكينه دى مؤخرااا جاتلها اكتر من غيبوبة سكر وبعدها مشاكل ف العصب ووو
يعنى كانت ف اشد الحاجه لوجود زوج جنبها يونس وحدتها السنين الطويله اللى عاشتها وحدها ويكون جنبها وقت مرضها لكن ولأنها عايشه ف مجتمع قاسى حكم عليها بالوحده المؤبده
نرجع بقى للوفاء انا برفض تماماااااا انه يكون عندنا نوعين من الوفاء ..وفاء رجالى بيتغير بحسب الحاجه ووفاء نسائى واجب مفروض على المرأه طول عمرهااا 
الوفاء طبع واختيار واراده واحترام مالهوش علاقه براجل وست (مجرد رأى  )   *


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 نوفمبر 2013)

اقول انا-- لو نسبه الرجال الى بيتزوجوا بعد وفات والدتهم اكثر فده طبيعى!--
 انا قولتها قبل كدا لو مش  للاحتياج الجسدى  يبقى للاحتياج المعيشى--

  تعالوا كدا نتكلم مع بعض--
اولا اكثر الرجال ملهمش فى توضيب البيت و النظافه و الطبيخ و الغسيل و و و و
فبيلاقى حياته تئزمت من هذه النحيه--- فبيفكر فى جاريا ااااقصد خادمه ببلاش- يووووه اقصد فى زوجه يعتمد عليها يرجع من شغله يلاقى اكله جاهز و بيته نظيف و هدومه مترتبه---

لو رجل و عنده اطفاله صغار بيبقى محتاج تواجد ام معهم لانه بيبقى اغلب الوقت فى شغله--
 و لما يرجع من شغله بيحب يئنتخ و ملوش دعوه بشىء يتخدم بس!

كثير الام هى الى بتبقى شايله اسرار الاولاد و عارفا مشاكلهم و مزاكرتهم و تخوفاتهم هى بتبقى عمود الاسره -- لما تغيب بيحصل واقعه جامده-- هو مبيبقاش حاسس بكل ده غير لما  تغيب هى --
 ساعتها يحس ان الامور كلها بتاعت الاطفال خرجت من يده--

 و خصوصا كمان لو الاطفال رضع  بيبقى محتاج فعلا  زوجه تعرف تتعامل مع الطفل الرضيع ده--

 لكن لو الموضوع من ناحيه الرغبه الجسديه فاعتقد المفروض الراجل زى ما قدر يستحمل و يتعامل بحياته لحد سن زواجه يقدر بنفس الطريقه يتحكم و يسيطر و يتعامل بحياته فى عدم وجود زوجته--
 و لا ايه بقى مفرقنا عن الحيوانات-- و مش  متخيله ان رجل يتزوج سيده بعد موت زوجته لمجرد انه يشبع غريزته الجسديه !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! مهما كانت قويه يبقى هو عنده مشكله مع نفسه!! لان كان هيبقى ايه حاله لو اتطر لاكل العيش انه يتغرب عن منزله و بيته و زوجته لفطرات و يرجع تانى-- هل كدا بقى مش هيقدر يمسك نفسه و الى  هيلاقيها قدامه فى البلد الى هو مسافر يشتغل فيها خلاص هيغلط معاها علشان يشبع غريزته!!!!!!!!!!!
 ده غير ان فى حاله الزواج الزوجه هى بتنتقل لشقه الزوج و كل شىء بيفضل مش محتاجين انتقال و تغيير مكان و بهدله صخوصا للاولاد.

*ده غير ان المجتمع* بيساعد الراجل و بيقعدوا يقولوا له كل المشاكل الى انا قايلاها فوق دى--"* مين هياخد باله من الولاد -- مين هيهتم و انت فى شغلك-- مين هيتابع-- مين هيطبخ -- مين هينظف مين مين مين -- يا ابنى ده مش عشانك ده علشان اولادك -معلش لازم تضحى و تتجوز-"*

نيجى بئا نعكس الوضع
 الست بتبقى كدا كدا شايله هم البيت و النظافه و الغسيل   و مزاكره الاطفال و متابعتهم 
 فداخل البيت مش هتبقى عندها مشكله انها تمشى البيت--(لا حاجه لرجل  )

 لو عندها طفل رضيع اكيد مش هتفكر تتزوج لانها هيبقى عندها الاهتمام بالطفل  فى سنه الصغير اهم من الاهتمام بزوج جديد-- و طبعا اصلا الزوج بيعدى للزوجه حجات كتير  و بيستحمل بكاء الطفل و زنه بالعافيه لانه  إبنه الى من صلبه-- لكن رجل تانى مش بيستحمل بالساهل--( لا حاجه لزوج و تعب إضافى  )

المشكله الى ممكن تواجه السيده لو هى سيده مش عامله-- 
 ساعتها بتطر انها  تنزل تشتغل او تحاول تشوف حد يعولها هى و اولادها-- و ده بيبقى شىء صعب جدا ان حد يرضى انه يتزوج واحده علشان يصرف عليها هى و عيالها و يشيل همهم--
 فالازمه اعتقد بتبقى ماديه ---(الرجل اسهل عليه انه يعول زوجه و بالمره يوفر تمن الشغاله-  لكن لو هيعول واحده بعيلها يبقى مع السلامه بولادها هههههههههههه)

 و من الناحيه الرغبه الجسديه فبردوا مثل ما قدرت تمشى حياتها بدون اشباع رغبه قبل الزواج يبقى تقدر تستحمل و تمشى حياتها فى حاله ترملها--!!

ده غير بئا كمان  هنا المجتمع بيساعد الست فى الحاله دى على عدم الزواج-- عكس الراجل !
 بيقعدوا يقولوا لها---
 يا ستى مش كفايا انتى شايله هم و لادك الى زاد بعد موت ابوهم-- هو انتى عندك وقت تشيلى هم راجل تانى و تحايلى فيه و تغسليله و ترتبيله و  تطبغيله و اغلب الرجاله بيستحملوا عيالهم بالعافيه هيستحملوا ولادك إزاى بشقوتهم و مشاكلهم--
 هتضيعى الولاد كدا  مش كفايه فقدوا ابوهم كمان هيلاقوا نفسهم فقدوا امهم الى راحت تهتم براجل تانى---!!
*يا ابنتى ده مش عشانك ده علشان اولادك -معلش لازم تضحى و متتجوزيش-"*

* بث كدا*
* و علشان كدا نسبه الرجال الى بتتجوز بعد وفاه زوجاتهم  اكثر بكثييييير  من نسبه السيدات الارامل  الى بيتجوزا *


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 نوفمبر 2013)

دا انا طلعت رغااايه رغى!!


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 نوفمبر 2013)

قلبتوها مصطبة
اشوف فيكم 3 ايام ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## soul & life (20 نوفمبر 2013)

بعتقد انه كل شخص عاقل بالغ واعى صاحب ارادة قوية قادر انه يتغلب على شهواته
سواء ست او راجل لو كان الرابط اللى كان بيربط الازواج ببعضهم رباط قوى بيبقى ذلك الربااط حتى عند وفاة احد الاطراف دا بيكون عهد وعشرة بين شخصين لو واحد فارق التانى بيعيش على ذكراه
مش فاهمة ازاى واحد زوجته اتوفت والمفروض انها بتمثل له معنى الانثى فى الحياة وقلبه وعقله مرتبط بيها يقوم يفكر او يشتهى انثى تانيه؟؟؟
احنا مش كده نكون بقينا سورى يعنى زى الحيوانات بنجرى ورا شهوات جنسية بدون مشاعر .. بعتقد الزوجة بعد زوجها استحالة تكون زوجة لشخص تانى اذا كانت بتحب زوجها فعلا محبة حقيقية ونفس الشىء بالنسبة للرجل بحكم انه انسان له قلب وعقل ومشاعر بتتحكم فيه وليست شهواته الجنسية فقط .. وده كان مجرد رأى


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 نوفمبر 2013)

soul & life قال:


> بعتقد انه كل شخص عاقل بالغ واعى صاحب ارادة قوية قادر انه يتغلب على شهواته
> سواء ست او راجل لو كان الرابط اللى كان بيربط الازواج ببعضهم رباط قوى بيبقى ذلك الربااط حتى عند وفاة احد الاطراف دا بيكون عهد وعشرة بين شخصين لو واحد فارق التانى بيعيش على ذكراه
> مش فاهمة ازاى واحد زوجته اتوفت والمفروض انها بتمثل له معنى الانثى فى الحياة وقلبه وعقله مرتبط بيها يقوم يفكر او يشتهى انثى تانيه؟؟؟
> احنا مش كده نكون بقينا سورى يعنى زى الحيوانات بنجرى ورا شهوات جنسية بدون مشاعر .. بعتقد الزوجة بعد زوجها استحالة تكون زوجة لشخص تانى اذا كانت بتحب زوجها فعلا محبة حقيقية ونفس الشىء بالنسبة للرجل بحكم انه انسان له قلب وعقل ومشاعر بتتحكم فيه وليست شهواته الجنسية فقط .. وده كان مجرد رأى


متستعجبيش اوى يا نيفو-- إزا كان فيه رجاله بتبقى مراتتهم على قيد الحياه و اخر جمال و اخر رشاقه و اهتمام بالنفس و البيت و الاولاد و بيه و هو يبقى عيونه زايغا و شهواته اكبر منه و بيخونها !!

و منكرش بردوا بيبقى فيه ستات كدا---جوزها بيبقى شقيان علشانها هى وولادها و هى تبقى بتخونه !!
يبقى منستعجبش---
عمتا كتير حلات البشر بتختلف عن بعضها--
فى ستات بيبقم فعلا شافوا المر مع ازواجهم و لما بيترملوا و ربنا بيبعت لهم زوج اخر بيعوض لهم سنين المرار الى شافوه!!
كل حاله بحالتها--

بس اعتقد لو كان فى *حب حقيقى* الرجل او المرئه مهما كان *مش هيقدر* يتزوج بشخص تانى--

و ممكن بردوا لو الى معاه *عقده من الصنف* اعتقد بردوا مش هيتجوز تانى ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه :new6:


----------



## soul & life (20 نوفمبر 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> متستعجبيش اوى يا نيفو-- إزا كان فيه رجاله بتبقى مراتتهم على قيد الحياه و اخر جمال و اخر رشاقه و اهتمام بالنفس و البيت و الاولاد و بيه و هو يبقى عيونه زايغا و شهواته اكبر منه و بيخونها !!
> 
> و منكرش بردوا بيبقى فيه ستات كدا---جوزها بيبقى شقيان علشانها هى وولادها و هى تبقى بتخونه !!
> يبقى منستعجبش---
> ...




هههههههههههههههههههههههههه ايووه سيبك انتى من كل الحالات دى وخلينا فى اللى متعقدين دول  ههههههههههه:fun_oops:


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 نوفمبر 2013)

soul & life قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه ايووه سيبك انتى من كل الحالات دى وخلينا فى اللى متعقدين دول ههههههههههه:fun_oops:


:new6::new6::new6:


----------



## nermo nano (20 نوفمبر 2013)

يالهوووووووووى 
انا ليا ساعة بشوف ارائكم
وعجبتنى جدا
بس انا عايزة اقوال للبيقول الظروف وانا الرجال ليا مطلبات والكلام دة
عايزة اقولة ان الراجل النت بتوصفة دا
وهو بقا الفرق بينة وبين الرجل الوفى 
لان الرجل الوفى من كتر حبة شديد لمراتو وان ميقدرش يتخبل غيرها ممكن يضحى باى حاجة علشان يكون عايش على ذكرة مراتو وكمان 
محدش يكون متخيل ان هيكون تعيس بالعكس هيكون بيعمل كدا برضا جدا ومحبة 
دا راى وانا عارفة ان ممكن اولاد كتير ميكونش متفقين معايا فى الكلام دا بس صدقونى البيحب بجد وبيكون فى طبعوا الاخلاص والوفاء والمحبة ميقدرش يعمل غير كدا
وللاسف الكلام دا مش كتير بيكون موجود
بس مش علشان الظروف والاولاد والكلام دا
 لعدم وجود حب صادق واخلاص ووفاء
​


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (21 نوفمبر 2013)

احسنتي
في رأيي الكلام علنا حب يخلو من الحميمية

لهديكي ترنيمة تقول

ما احلي ساعة فيها اخلو مع الحبيب
يجري حديثي بينه سرا ولا رقيب
فحبه يجعلني احتقر الدنيا
مفضلا ان ارتقي للراحة العليا


عشتي في كنف يسوع


----------



## YOYO JESUS (21 نوفمبر 2013)

نورت يامينا


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 نوفمبر 2013)

soul & life قال:


> بعتقد انه كل شخص عاقل بالغ واعى صاحب ارادة قوية قادر انه يتغلب على شهواته
> سواء ست او راجل لو كان الرابط اللى كان بيربط الازواج ببعضهم رباط قوى بيبقى ذلك الربااط حتى عند وفاة احد الاطراف دا بيكون عهد وعشرة بين شخصين لو واحد فارق التانى بيعيش على ذكراه
> مش فاهمة ازاى واحد زوجته اتوفت والمفروض انها بتمثل له معنى الانثى فى الحياة وقلبه وعقله مرتبط بيها يقوم يفكر او يشتهى انثى تانيه؟؟؟
> احنا مش كده نكون بقينا سورى يعنى زى الحيوانات بنجرى ورا شهوات جنسية بدون مشاعر .. بعتقد الزوجة بعد زوجها استحالة تكون زوجة لشخص تانى اذا كانت بتحب زوجها فعلا محبة حقيقية ونفس الشىء بالنسبة للرجل بحكم انه انسان له قلب وعقل ومشاعر بتتحكم فيه وليست شهواته الجنسية فقط .. وده كان مجرد رأى



*هل ابونا ابراهيم كان حسب تعبيرك الغير لائق "زى الحيوانات" عندما تزوج بعد وفاة سارة (وَعَادَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ فَأَخَذَ زَوْجَةً اسْمُهَا قَطُورَةُ - تك  25 :  1)
....؟؟؟؟

الزواج الثانى للأرمل أو للأرملة لن يكون بدافع الحب, فقد مر الزمن ولم يعدا فى مرحلة الهيام والرومانسية, بل الزواج الثانى بيكون نتيجة ضغوط .... منها الجسدى .... ومنها الأجتماعى

وهذا ليس له علاقة بالوفاء *


----------



## +إيرينى+ (21 نوفمبر 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> اولا اكثر الرجال ملهمش فى توضيب البيت و النظافه و الطبيخ و الغسيل و و و و
> فبيلاقى حياته تئزمت من هذه النحيه--- فبيفكر فى جاريا ااااقصد خادمه ببلاش- يووووه اقصد فى زوجه يعتمد عليها يرجع من شغله يلاقى اكله جاهز و بيته نظيف و هدومه مترتبه---
> [/B]


*مش موافقاكى يا حبو فى موضوع الجارية دا 
أو حتى الاحساس بيه
ليه ما تسميهاش : مُعين مش جارية ؟؟
*




حبو اعدائكم قال:


> لكن لو الموضوع من ناحيه الرغبه الجسديه فاعتقد المفروض الراجل زى ما قدر يستحمل و يتعامل بحياته لحد سن زواجه يقدر بنفس الطريقه يتحكم و يسيطر و يتعامل بحياته فى عدم وجود زوجته--
> و لا ايه بقى مفرقنا عن الحيوانات-- و مش  متخيله ان رجل يتزوج سيده بعد موت زوجته لمجرد انه يشبع غريزته الجسديه !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! مهما كانت قويه يبقى هو عنده مشكله مع نفسه!! لان كان هيبقى ايه حاله لو اتطر لاكل العيش انه يتغرب عن منزله و بيته و زوجته لفطرات و يرجع تانى-- هل كدا بقى مش هيقدر يمسك نفسه و الى  هيلاقيها قدامه فى البلد الى هو مسافر يشتغل فيها خلاص هيغلط معاها علشان يشبع غريزته!!!!!!!!!!!
> ده غير ان فى حاله الزواج الزوجه هى بتنتقل لشقه الزوج و كل شىء بيفضل مش محتاجين انتقال و تغيير مكان و بهدله صخوصا للاولاد.
> [/B]


*برضوا مش موافقاكى يا حبو من جهتين 

أولا : من مقارنة اللى قبل الزواج بالل بعد الزواج
لا يوجد وجه للمقارنة

لأنه لما ماكانش متزوج : ما كانش عاش أو يعنى جرب العلاقة الحميمة 
و لما تزوج : جرب العلاقة ديه و كل ما دا بيزيد إحتياجه ليها

ثانيا من جهة تركه للبيت عشان يجيب رزق عياله و مراته 
مين قالك إن دا تفكير صح ؟؟
و إيش أدراكى عايش إزاى ؟؟
مش يمكن شغال : عادة سرية ؟؟
ثم إنه حتى و لو كان نوعية عمله تجعله مهدود حيله لدرجة إنه ما عندوش وقت يفكر فى كدة 
هو فى الأول و فى الآخر عنده أمل إنه راجع ليها تانى و هيكمل باقى حياته عادى

*







حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *ده غير ان المجتمع* بيساعد الراجل و بيقعدوا يقولوا له كل المشاكل الى انا قايلاها فوق دى--"* مين هياخد باله من الولاد -- مين هيهتم و انت فى شغلك-- مين هيتابع-- مين هيطبخ -- مين هينظف مين مين مين -- يا ابنى ده مش عشانك ده علشان اولادك -معلش لازم تضحى و تتجوز-"*
> [/B]


* موافقاكى يا حبو 
*



حبو اعدائكم قال:


> نيجى بئا نعكس الوضع
> الست بتبقى كدا كدا شايله هم البيت و النظافه و الغسيل   و مزاكره الاطفال و متابعتهم
> فداخل البيت مش هتبقى عندها مشكله انها تمشى البيت--(لا حاجه لرجل  )
> [/B]


*إزاى لا حاجة للرجل ؟؟
المرأة لا تشعر بأنوثتها إلا فى وجود الرجل 
*



حبو اعدائكم قال:


> لو عندها طفل رضيع اكيد مش هتفكر تتزوج لانها هيبقى عندها الاهتمام بالطفل  فى سنه الصغير اهم من الاهتمام بزوج جديد-- و طبعا اصلا الزوج بيعدى للزوجه حجات كتير  و بيستحمل بكاء الطفل و زنه بالعافيه لانه  إبنه الى من صلبه-- لكن رجل تانى مش بيستحمل بالساهل--( لا حاجه لزوج و تعب إضافى  )
> [/B]


*لو فيه محبة هيستحمل و هيبقى زن العيل على قلبه زى العسل
بيقولك : مراية الحب عامية تخلى الكوسة بامية
*



حبو اعدائكم قال:


> المشكله الى ممكن تواجه السيده لو هى سيده مش عامله--
> ساعتها بتطر انها  تنزل تشتغل او تحاول تشوف حد يعولها هى و اولادها-- و ده بيبقى شىء صعب جدا ان حد يرضى انه يتزوج واحده علشان يصرف عليها هى و عيالها و يشيل همهم--
> فالازمه اعتقد بتبقى ماديه ---(الرجل اسهل عليه انه يعول زوجه و بالمره يوفر تمن الشغاله-  لكن لو هيعول واحده بعيلها يبقى مع السلامه بولادها هههههههههههه)
> [/B]


*
كدة إنتى لغيتى إحساس المرأة بأهمية الرجل فى حياتها 
إزاى تلغى النقطة ديه ؟
الشعور بالامان و الشعور بالانوثة 

*



حبو اعدائكم قال:


> و من الناحيه الرغبه الجسديه فبردوا مثل ما قدرت تمشى حياتها بدون اشباع رغبه قبل الزواج يبقى تقدر تستحمل و تمشى حياتها فى حاله ترملها--!!
> [/B]


*مش موافقاكى يا حبو 
قبل الزواج غير بعد الزواج
زى ما قولت على الراجل : نفس الكلام عل الست

*




حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ده غير بئا كمان  هنا المجتمع بيساعد الست فى الحاله دى على عدم الزواج-- عكس الراجل !
> بيقعدوا يقولوا لها---
> يا ستى مش كفايا انتى شايله هم و لادك الى زاد بعد موت ابوهم-- هو انتى عندك وقت تشيلى هم راجل تانى و تحايلى فيه و تغسليله و ترتبيله و  تطبغيله و اغلب الرجاله بيستحملوا عيالهم بالعافيه هيستحملوا ولادك إزاى بشقوتهم و مشاكلهم--
> هتضيعى الولاد كدا  مش كفايه فقدوا ابوهم كمان هيلاقوا نفسهم فقدوا امهم الى راحت تهتم براجل تانى---!!
> ...


* موافقاكى يا حبو على الحتة ديه
*


----------

